# Easy Does It - Cream Fresh



## Chukin'Vape (27/9/18)

In this Episode - Theo uses the poop emoji creatively. We talk about Emergence when developing. Is cream fresh the first resort cream? Deetz : Oba Oba vs Cream Fresh. Richard spills the tea on single flavor testing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

